# Le thread des camionneurs...et des camionneuses



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

C'est Roberto qui m'a donné l'idée !
Alors voilà, pour "libérer"(ou tenter de le faire) le thread de Roberto, je vous propose de mettre les photos de vos jolies filles et jolis garçons préférés ici !
Ca s'rait, comme qui dirait, un itinéraire de "délestage"(sans mauvais jeu de mot)...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Bon, je commence !






Ah, la, la !!!


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2003)

Je continue:


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Wooaawwhh !!


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2003)

Héhé


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je commence par quoi ?_


je t'ai trouvé le fond d'écran de vos rêves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









l'écran de vos rêves


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

en fait je viens de trouver une mine  encore La MONICA


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - 

samu d'urgence pour Roberto


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON - PIN PON -
> 
> samu d'urgence pour Roberto


ben pour nous les filles, le samu risque pas d'arriver chez nous, les mecs beaux,  sensuels, brillants, bronzés, musclés, rien de rien, le désert total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, va falloir chercher longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,
 et ne balancez rien ,  *chacun, son sale goût !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

bof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de charme  *latin*  la dedans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pour les jeunes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

bof! bof! pas terrible la dernière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




préfère largement les deux dernier liens de Monica présenté par  macelene   
oh oui   macelene  a bien meilleurs goût !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y a du laisser aller  Roberto  ; c'est quoi c'binz !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> bof! bof! pas terrible la dernière
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une femme selon mon coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout n'est donc pas perdu en ce bas monde


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2003)

le seul, l'unique sex-symbol au monde (après Amok, Gribouille et Gognol emmélés! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





_cliquez sur l'image, je suis pas du genre à défriser les poils de l'affichage des forums ni à faire ramer les pauvres internautes en 56k_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Effectivement, c'est pour les jeunes, effectivement ça fait plastique..._
> Je vous prie d'excuser cette image mode peu enthousiasmante.
> Tiens, pour me faire pardonner, _de la *VRAIE FEMME* avec des VRAIS VÊTEMENTS en tissu :_



et c'est curieux:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus ils sont vrais, plus on a envie de les lui retirer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



va comprendre...


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben pour nous les filles, le samu risque pas d'arriver chez nous, les mecs beaux,  sensuels, brillants, bronzés, musclés, rien de rien, le désert total
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais, macelene, si ce thread s'appelle "Le thread des camionneurs _*et*_ des _*camionneuses*_, c'est pour que vous les filles y affichiez aussi les beaux mecs qui vous font rêver, et allez, ça doit bien se trouver sur internet !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben pour nous les filles, le samu risque pas d'arriver chez nous, les mecs beaux,  sensuels, brillants, bronzés, musclés, rien de rien, le désert total
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben quoi, macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



une petite baisse de régime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




traitement: chocolat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je t'ai mis une petite recette


----------



## Fulvio (16 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> le seul, l'unique sex-symbol au monde (après Amok, Gribouille et Gognol emmélés!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Generation sex_


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, macelene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du fond du coeur , merci Vieux Râleur, je me réjouis de me replonger dans les casseroles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, je note que ça commence simple, c tant mieux,  je dois me remettre au boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dixit l'homme de ma vie.

note: si tu veux me faire parvenir des chocolats pour ma fête , trouve autre chose, je ne raffole pas du chocolat.


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben pour nous les filles, le samu risque pas d'arriver chez nous, les mecs beaux,  sensuels, brillants, bronzés, musclés, rien de rien, le désert total
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'en fais pas macelene, continuons de chercher, ça doit  quand même se trouver un mec beau, sensuel, brillant, bronzé, musclé, intelligent, drôle.
. 
Je commence par les *A*


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je commence par les *A*



*A*rnold ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> note: si tu veux me faire parvenir des chocolats pour ma fête , trouve autre chose, je ne raffole pas du chocolat.



de toutes façons, barbarella aurait été te les faucher dans ta boîte aux lettres


----------



## barbarella (16 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *A*rnold ?



Bof


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2003)

...en souvenir de mes premiers "émois" d'adolescent boutonneux :


----------



## ginette107 (16 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Philito (16 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *A*rnold ?



Arnold ????






non mais plus sérieusement, les filles, c'est du ça que vous voulez ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









yen a partout des jolis monsieurs sur le web.....


----------



## tomtom (16 Septembre 2003)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2003)

Je peux aussi jouer?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> yen a partout des jolis monsieurs sur le web.....


Mwouais !!! ... ça sent la retouche à plein nez ça ! ... et je te rajoute un peu de muscle là, et je te gratte un peu de graisse ici etc... etc...
Nous, c'est rien que du naturel et qui plus est, qui a vécu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais !!! ... ça sent la retouche à plein nez ça ! ... et je te rajoute un peu de muscle là, et je te gratte un peu de graisse ici etc... etc...
> Nous, c'est rien que du naturel et qui plus est, qui a vécu !!!



le charme de l'expérience...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le charme de l'expérience...


...exactement !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tout à fait d'accord : genre Clint Eastwood, quoi !*
> ...Qui sent le vieux cuir et le crottin de cheval.


Ben ouais, il en faut pour tous les gouts étant donné que chaque pot à son couvercle...!!!
Regarde ! moi, par exemple, le week end dernier, je venais de nettoyer le moteur de mon Aston-Martin avec des billets de 500 Euros (j'étais tombé à court de sopalin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... je puais un mélange d'huile et de fric ... rien de bien ragoutant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vient à passer une meute de filles que mon majordome avait laissé entrer par inadvertance alors qu'il était tout occupé à filtrer la piscine ... et bien, crois-tu que ces demoiselles ont remarqué que j'étais puant et dégueulasse ????????
Pour tous les gouts, je te dis !!!


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

©Arrff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop drôle, TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MDR !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et bienvenue sur ce thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















©thebiglebowsky


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous les gouts, je te dis !!!


...et comme je suis poli et bien élevé, je leur ai proposé de prendre un verre !!!! J'aurais mieux fait de les jeter dehors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 4 sous-verres qu'elles m'ont piqué !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : bien entendu, tu me diras qu'utiliser des PB Alu 12" comme sous-verres, c'est un peu too much, mais on a la classe ou on l'a pas !!! Arffff !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, il en faut pour tous les gouts étant donné que chaque pot à son couvercle...!!!
> Regarde ! moi, par exemple, le week end dernier, je venais de nettoyer le moteur de mon Aston-Martin avec des billets de 500 Euros (j'étais tombé à court de sopalin...
> 
> 
> ...



je te trouvais le teint un peu pâle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et l'oeil hagard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tout s'explique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je te trouvais le teint un peu pâle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Tu ne savais donc pas qu'on me surnomme "l'hagard du Nord" sur ce forum ???


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2003)

3,2,1 bavez !


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et comme je suis poli et bien élevé, je leur ai proposé de prendre un verre !!!! J'aurais mieux fait de les jeter dehors !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Thebig, tu n'as même pas remarqué que je faisais partie du lot, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le PB machinchose fonctionne à merveille, je peux l'emporter partout, il brille de mille feux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Merci encore pour cet après-midi délicieux, à la prochaine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 3,2,1 bavez !


Euh ! moi, je veux bien baver, mais autant le faire sur un lien qui fonctionne ... hein bebert !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Salut Thebig, tu n'as même pas remarqué que je faisais partie du lot,


Arf ! Et comment aurais-je pu faire pour ne pas te remarquer, tu étais la plus jolie, la plus intelligente, la plus tout quoi !!! .... et aussi la plus rapide pour glisser le sous-verre dans ton sac à main !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(T'as essayé le stage *"Jeu de l'oie"* avec les infirmières ??)_


Euh ! non ! j'ai principalement essayé les "jeux de mains" et les "jeux de vilains" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et, (clin d'oeil à Foguenne), ça m'a laissé sangsues dessous !!! Arffffff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! non ! j'ai principalement essayé les "jeux de mains" et les "jeux de vilains" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...et (re-clin d'oeil à Foguenne), ça m'a valu d'etre jete à la porte manu-militari !!! Arfff !!!


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et (re-clin d'oeil à Foguenne), ça m'a valu d'etre jete à la porte *manu*-militari !!! Arfff !!!



Pfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Veinard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'Toujours les mêmes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pfff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veinard !!! Veinard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... je voudrais quand meme t'y voir : j'ai failli quand meme mourir dans ce p.... de déguisement de sangsue !!!


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Veinard !!! Veinard !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ouais, mais t'étais quand même entre de bonnes mains !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui l'auraient toujours pas...


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui l'auraient toujours pas...



Pas mal !


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! moi, je veux bien baver, mais autant le faire sur un lien qui fonctionne ... hein bebert !!!



ah zut ! Satanés liens Google !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, ça vaut mieux pour toi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, mais t'étais quand même entre de bonnes mains !


...c'est vrai que c'était une expérience assez sangsuelle !!!!


----------



## zele (17 Septembre 2003)

zalut zeBig et Co. !  m'avez l'air en forme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pauze rafraîchizzante pour vous dames et meszieurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vu de dos ces zolis couples  de fezzes





za+


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est vrai que c'était une expérience assez sangsuelle !!!!


cest sang soucis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> vu de dos ces zolis couples  de fezzes


Salut zele ! heureux de te croiser sur le forum !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour les photos, mais, je dois quand meme t'avouer que celles de gauche ne m'inspirent pas beaucoup....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et meme pas du tout pour ne rien te cacher !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cest sang soucis


A part quand tu te fais renverser dans les couloirs par une meute de marcassins qui déboulent sanglier gare !!!!! Arfffff !


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut zele ! heureux de te croiser sur le forum !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben t'as raison, il a l'air glissant à souhait, pas moyen de l'attraper, comme une savonette dans le fond de la baignoire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben t'as raison, il a l'air glissant à souhait, pas moyen de l'attraper, comme une savonette dans le fond de la baignoire


Utilise la poignée !!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la poignée !!!!!!!



ben,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 laquelle,


----------



## bebert (17 Septembre 2003)

Et là tu la vois mieux ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la poignée !!!!!!!


Assassin :  jai failli me noyer là-dedans en te lisant


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

ici les filles


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ici les filles



Franchement, j'ai honte, c'est trop nul


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2003)

Ohhh qu'il est mignon avec son petit chiot... C'est craquant


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2003)

Et un Johnny, un!!


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, j'ai honte, c'est trop nul



Si c'est toi qui le dis !


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui l'auraient toujours pas...



elle est lourde (pas le sujet, l'image) pour du 64K...


----------



## MackZeKnife (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, j'ai honte, c'est trop nul



mais que fait Bruce ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Willis bien sûr ...._


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et un Johnny, un!!



Et une Vanessa, une !


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, j'ai honte, c'est trop nul



mais, ne culpabilise pas, Barbarella, ya des fois où les mecs nous envoient des trucs pire.
Et puis au troisième degré....
Mais les hommes savent bien se ridiculiser


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais, ne culpabilise pas, Barbarella, ya des fois où les mecs nous envoient des trucs pire.
> Et puis au troisième degré....
> Mais les hommes savent bien se ridiculiser



Crois tu vraiment que ce genre d'images sont faites pour les filles


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Ca y est j'en ai trouvé un entrai de tremper :


----------



## barbarella (17 Septembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh qu'il est mignon avec son petit chiot... C'est craquant



Craquant ce petit chien


----------



## ginette107 (17 Septembre 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Miammmmm!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah tu l'as trouvé ?_
> J'ai hésité et finalement renoncé à la mettre, enfin je veux dire : à l'épingler dans le fond déjà joliment encombré de cette virtuelle cabine de camionneur.
> 
> Elle m'avait scotché dans "Hot Spot", avec Don Johnson...
> _A l'arrière d'une Cadillac, youpla..._




J'y ai repensé en revoyant 'un homme d'exception". Pas encore vraiment une grande actrice mais qu'est ce qu'elle est mignone!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _A ce niveau-là, tu peux mettre deux "n" à "mignonne" !!_



laisse, c'est l'émotion...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> laisse, c'est l'émotion...


----------



## bebert (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai repensé en revoyant 'un homme d'exception". Pas encore vraiment une grande actrice mais qu'est ce qu'elle est mignone!!



Ah bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je croyais que c'était cette photo de Jennifer qui t'y avais fait penser ?






M'en voilà tout vexé !!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zut je l'avais raté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est tres bien aussi sur celle là


----------



## ginette107 (18 Septembre 2003)

_il faut bien equilibré, il y a que des femmes ici_


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> _il faut bien equilibré, il y a que des femmes ici_



*Mais...* bon sang de bois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






T'as vu le titre du thread ???!!
Vous z'attendez quoi, les filles ???!!!


----------



## bebert (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Zut je l'avais raté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les grands esprits se rencontrent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : On ne peut pas la rater pourtant !


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> _il faut bien equilibrer, il y a que des femmes ici_



Equilibrons :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Equilibrons :



Bonjour la moquette


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2003)

A moi...


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A moi...



Euh... c'est qui, elle ???


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est qui, elle ???



Elle te plaît pas? C'est *elle*...


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle te plaît pas? C'est *elle*...



Si, si !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je connaissais pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas mal du tout !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Les grands esprits se rencontrent !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Equilibrons :



Mouais... j'aime bien Nicolas Cage en tant qu'acteur (surtout avec cette veste qui represente sa personnalité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais il a quand meme un gros nez (surtout quand il chante "love me tender")


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... j'aime bien Nicolas Cage en tant qu'acteur (surtout avec cette veste qui represente sa personnalité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu, qu'il n'a pas de gros seins, ça compense


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Septembre 2003)

merci de ne pas poster la photo de Laura Dern, sa partenaire dans Sailor et Lula, d'où doit venir cette belle veste en peau de serpent...


----------



## anntraxh (18 Septembre 2003)




----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2003)

Une petite belge pour faire plaisir à Foguenne...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Vu, qu'il n'a pas de gros seins, ça compense



Tu veux parler du proverbe Italien qui dit "bello nazo, bello..." ?


----------



## Fulvio (18 Septembre 2003)

Hep, Roberto, ne loupe pas le Télé Z de cette semaine


----------



## Fulvio (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah merde*, j'ai pas la télé, comment justifier cet achat couteux auprès de ma femme ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais pas, je l'ai vu sous le plastique d'envoi postal chez un pote et je l'ai pas ouvert. Mais j'ai illico pensé à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour justifier l'achat du Tele Z ? Tu peut toujours dire que dans un moment d'égarement, tu l'a confondu avec Science et Vie chez le libraire (et oui, même format)


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "...Bello..." ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cazzo...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2003)

Tiens en cherchant une image pour un autre thread j'ai trouvé ca:






'l'était mignonne aussi cette petite sauvageonne


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Un T600A Kenworth, pour les vrais routiers.

J'ai pas bon ?

C'est pourtant un gros cul, comme on dit, non ?


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un T600A Kenworth, pour les vrais routiers.
> 
> J'ai pas bon ?
> 
> C'est pourtant un gros cul, comme on dit, non ?



et elle est spacieuse la cabine, parcequ'avec un truc pareil, il faut au moins un coin toilettes


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et elle est spacieuse la cabine, parcequ'avec un truc pareil, il faut au moins un coin toilettes



Rigole pas.
Dans ce genre de bahut, ya tout ce qu'il faut.
Un vrai petit salon.
Hi-fi TV, frigo, MicroOnde, Chiotte, etc etc.

Y'en a même avec un double sleeper (la cabine derriere l'habitacle.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>



il manque la déco, où sont les photos de PinUp ?
Tu viens de rentrer et tu n'as pas eu le temps?
À toi de jouer


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

Les pinups sont restées dans "Et avec google".


----------



## anntraxh (19 Septembre 2003)

Miss Belgique


----------



## barbarella (19 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Miss Belgique



Génial


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2003)

Elles sont *là* les candidates à Miss Belgique...

J'ai déjà fait mon choix.


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Miss Belgique













Mort de rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellentissime anntraxh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop fort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo, bravo !


----------



## bebert (20 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Miss Belgique



 et ses dauphines :


----------



## barbarella (20 Septembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> et ses dauphines :



Bof, c'est des pôv pommes


----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

Un peu tuberculeuses ...


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Miss Belgique



Bravissimo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS. On pourra la voir bronzée quand la friture sera chaude ?


----------



## anntraxh (20 Septembre 2003)

je voudrais dire , en toute honnêteté , que je ne suis pas l'auteur de cette image, reçue par courriel hier, et qui m'a bien fait rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la poster dans ce sujet , afin de vous en faire profiter aussi m'a semblé indispensable !


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais dire , en toute honnêteté , que je ne suis pas l'auteur de cette image, reçue par courriel hier, et qui m'a bien fait rire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ton honneteté t'honore, anntraxh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En tout cas, merci !


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

Et _*elle*_, qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?...


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *JE PRENDS.*
> J' trouverai bien quelque chose à lui faire faire...
> 
> _Elle sait taper au clavier ??_



Elle a la tenue pour, en tout cas...


----------



## PetIrix (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Et puisqu'on est entre nous, Marco, qu'est-ce que tu dis de cette jolie donzelle ??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En toute franchise, je trouve que le videur est bien ici.
On croit qu'il n'est pas là, mais ....


----------



## mere theresa (24 Septembre 2003)

mais ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *... Et puisqu'on est entre nous, Marco, qu'est-ce que tu dis de cette jolie donzelle ??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, justement, j'lai pas vu, donc, je veux bien le lien en mp.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hé, hé !


----------



## Philito (24 Septembre 2003)

mere theresa a dit:
			
		

> mais ?



mais que fout Mère Théresa dans cette cabine de camionneur.... 

Il est où le sorteur.....?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























ah je comprends....


----------



## mere theresa (24 Septembre 2003)

Il est pas là manifestement, de toute façon, j'ai rien fait, donc je vous serai reconnaissant de faire profil bas.


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

Monica a 35 ans ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ca s'arrose !


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Monica a 35 ans !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo

T'as gagné un edit et un cadenas !!!


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> T'as gagné un edit et un cadenas !!!



Pourquoi ? il est pas mal ce thread, non ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> T'as gagné un edit et un cadenas !!!



Le cadenas, c'est pour la ceinture de chasteté ?...


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Et elle ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et elle ?



Elle va pas prendre froid ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle va pas prendre froid ?



T'inquiète ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On s'arrangera !...


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2003)

Fais quand même gaffe à son père (John Voight), c'est pas un tendre.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Monica a 35 ans !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ca me reconcilierait avec la piscine


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ca me reconcilierait avec la piscine


C'est bien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kdo !!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout de suite j'ai moins envie


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2003)

_La piscine_?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas ?
> Le chlore, le carrelage tout froid, les rince-pieds, les armoires qui ferment pas, les clefs *accrochées AU MAILLOT !!*



Boys, boys, boys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toute ma jeunesse...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je vais me contenter d'un bain moussant


----------



## WebOliver (9 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais me contenter d'un bain moussant



Arg... j'ai perdu mon canard dans la mousse...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arg... j'ai perdu mon canard dans la mousse...



C'est bon, je vais le chercher


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



[air de rien]Mais ce sont des hermines qu'elle a sur le bras !...[/air de rien]


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> [air de rien]Mais ce sont des hermines qu'elle a sur le bras !...[/air de rien]



Y'a pas que sur le bras


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)

Aussi là


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2003)

et là


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Connaissais pas...


----------



## loudjena (27 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben pour nous les filles, le samu risque pas d'arriver chez nous, les mecs beaux,  sensuels, brillants, bronzés, musclés, rien de rien, le désert total
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marcelene,
j'ai pour toi sous la main une image interressante,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bille que je suis j'ai encore pas capté comment je place une image ds un post, voui je suis allé voir le mode d'emploi, mais si c'est une image qui est sur le disques de ma machine, je fais comment et si c'est une image qui est sur un site mais que je veux que l'image sans tout le bazar autour ?
En + là ou je suis c'est la misère y'a que des PC, des PC de course mais des pc qd même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon alors qui me fait la leçon ?


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Marcelene,
> j'ai pour toi sous la main une image interressante,
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Loudjena ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si l'image est sur ton disque, il faut qu'elle soit mise en ligne, donc, si tu n'as pas d'espace perso(chez ton FAI, par ex.) où si tu ne sait pas comment faire, tu peux demander à quelqu'un(moi, par exemple, en tant qu'auteur de ce thread, je ne peux que prendre mes responsabilités ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) de l'héberger, tu auras juste à lui envoyer l'image par e-mail, ensuite l'hébergeur(euse) te donnera le lien à coller dans ton post.
Si l'image est en ligne, tu fais ctrl+clic (ou clic droit, si tu as une souris 2 boutons) et "ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre", ensuite tu copies le lien dans la barre d'adresse, c'est celui-là que tu collera dans ton post.

Voilà, voilà !


----------



## loudjena (28 Novembre 2003)

Merci Macmarc0 avec un zéro.

voilà  [image]http://www.lapanse.com/pages/pubs/ysl/ysl9.html[/image] 
On aime ou on aime pas, avec des yeux de filles c'est pas mal... En plus il doit sentir bon cuilà !


----------



## loudjena (28 Novembre 2003)

Bon, ben t'as vu chui ultra nulle, ça marche pas du tout !!!


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

Macmarc0 avec un zéro, c'est pour iChat, si tu veux causer avec moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour ton image, *lorsque tu postes*, tu cliques sur *"Image"* en dessous(Rubrique "Code UBB Instantané"), à côté des smileys, ensuite, tu colles le lien dans la fenêtre qui apparait et tu cliques sur OK !

Je te laisse le faire toute seule !


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

Au temps pour moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'avais mal regardé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'as pas fait(sur Safari ?) "Ouvrir l'image dans une autre fenêtre" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bon, le lien, je te l'envoie par mp...


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben t'as vu chui ultra nulle, ça marche pas du tout !!!


C'était bien la peine de t'expliquer par MP comment faire...


----------



## anntraxh (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine de t'expliquer par MP comment faire...



ben on était deux ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 , dis, loudjena ... t'as des mp je crois ...


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Mouarf !!!


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Les MP, c'est la petite enveloppe qui clignote en haut à gauche de la fenêtre MacGé, juste devant "index des forums"...


----------



## loudjena (28 Novembre 2003)

[image]http://www.lapanse.com/pages/images/pubs/ysl/ysl_M7_samuel_de_cubber.jpg [/image] 

bon alors ça marche où bien ???


----------



## loudjena (28 Novembre 2003)

bon je renonce, les n'ont qu'a aller voir ce lien, c'est assez mignon

http://www.lapanse.com/pages/images/pubs/ysl/ysl_M7_samuel_de_cubber.jpg


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> [image]http://www.lapanse.com/pages/images/pubs/ysl/ysl_M7_samuel_de_cubber.jpg [/image]
> 
> bon alors ça marche où bien ???


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2003)

C'est un peu ça que vous cherchez ???


----------



## loudjena (28 Novembre 2003)

pouquoi toi ça marche et moi pas ?
je pige quedalle, nib, nada, zéro, niente, nothing


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> pouquoi toi ça marche et moi pas ?
> je pige quedalle, nib, nada, zéro, niente, nothing


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

Aurais-tu désactivé le code UBB dans tes messages ?
Vérifie les options de ton profil...


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> pouquoi toi ça marche et moi pas ?
> je pige quedalle, nib, nada, zéro, niente, nothing



Peut-être l'espace entre *.jpg* et *[/image]*...
Sinon, oui, vérifie si tu as bien activé le code UBB dans les préférences de ton profil


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être l'espace entre *.jpg* et *[/image]*...



Là, c'est carrément du poildecultage !


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est carrément du poildecultage !


Il en faut pas plus parfois...


----------



## macmarco (28 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il en faut pas plus parfois...



C'est vrai !


----------



## loudjena (28 Novembre 2003)

je verrais ça la prochaine fois, le code UBB !!! mais comme il se met tout seul... il devait être actif, non ?


----------



## Kalou (29 Novembre 2003)

La stouquette à l'air, c'est dans la charte ça ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> La stouquette à l'air, c'est dans la charte ça ?



Du moment qu'elle n'est pas "en l'air" !


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> La stouquette à l'air, c'est dans la charte ça ?











Dans la quoi ???


----------

